

50 startups TechCrunch was too busy to cover (while talking about themselves) - jasonmcalacanis
http://www.launch.is/blog/the-50-startups-techcrunch-didnt-cover-but-we-did.html

======
staunch
I love that you're working on the TC competitor. Strangely I've found that I
just don't read the LAUNCH stories very often.

I know it may sound trivial, but I suspect it's partly because of the grey on
grey text and inline formatting of the topic headers.

The format of "WHEN/WHERE", etc also seems pretty boring. It's like I'm
reading a LAUNCH application for a company. The reason people _used_ to love
TechCrunch was because Arrington would take all that detail then condense it
down, add perspective, and make it interesting to read.

It also doesn't seem like you're really keeping up to your mission of quality
over quantity. Tons of the stuff on LAUNCH is news-of-the-day linkbait. It
looks like there are 10+ articles per day now, most of which are covering the
same kind of crap that TechCruch does.

And the company profiles don't seem particularly great all the time. Look how
sparse this one is: [http://www.launch.is/blog/hottest-techstars-company-
debuting...](http://www.launch.is/blog/hottest-techstars-company-debuting-
tomorrow-inboxfever.html)

Just some feedback. I think you're on to something pretty cool with LAUNCH. I
just don't feel it's up to snuff quite yet.

------
rburton
I would suspect www.CrunchFund.com to be on that list.. Since it's not
TechCrunch or related to Michael Arrington at all.

~~~
jasonmcalacanis
we actually are trying to stay away from reporting on angel
investors/VCs/funds....

... we want to cover creators of actual product and founders.

~~~
newchimedes
congrats on getting it "launched". It's great you are giving exposure to the
startups that Techcrunch started off giving, bu then stopped.

~~~
jasonmcalacanis
exactly... we're trying to re-establish the covering of innovation, features
and products.

not fighting with our corporate parent. :-)

